# Invitation to an open SAS discord group.



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello, I'm welcoming people to a growing discord group for people from SAS and anxiety sufferers in general on discord. Anyone that would be interested in joining the community can join here https://discord.gg/aMjzxRa We already have a small group of people chatting and it is growing!

EDIT : read update post, this invitation is no longer open you will have to PM me.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

What's 'discord'?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sounds cool.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Hmm, possibly. Already using Discord for the Toronto group.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

If there are people about my age, I wouldn't mind using it for the first time that discord stuff, otherwise, I may feel a little out of place considering not only the age, cultural but also the language barrier.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

karenw said:


> Is Derek the down syndrome a member then?


Ayyyyyyy don't judge some one by their profile pic maybe it was just a bad shot while i was competing in the special Olympics.


Crisigv said:


> Hmm, possibly. Already using Discord for the Toronto group.


You're very welcome! We do have a canadian or two but it's more international. We have members from Romania and Sweden for example.


Sus y said:


> If there are people about my age, I wouldn't mind using it for the first time that discord stuff, otherwise, I may feel a little out of place considering not only the age, cultural but also the language barrier.


I personally really enjoy having international members! You might even run into people that speak your native language if it's not English. I personally love having people in the chat that can provide a different prospective on life and share their cultures with others.

A handful of the members are well within their thirties in this group and it's been quite calm there. It's still growing but we have a good little group going so far. We simply need more active members as a lot of people have shown interest but people aren't consistently using discord social groups. We've mostly been organizing on skype for SAS chatrooms over the years but skype has been becoming more unpopular. A lot of people have been shifting towards discord and I've been trying to make a friendly group for people with the help of many long time SAS users some of which have been here for a decade or more. It'll take time for it to really buzz but we do have activity daily!

Any conflicts will be resolved within reason and moderation positions are available for people with appropriate temperaments. Any changes within in the chat group can be discussed with myself and other users all input for improvement is welcome.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Nonsensical said:


> A handful of the members are well within their thirties in this group and it's been quite calm there. It's still growing but we have a good little group going so far. We simply need more active members as a lot of people have shown interest but people aren't consistently using discord social groups. We've mostly been organizing on skype for SAS chatrooms over the years but skype has been becoming more unpopular. A lot of people have been shifting towards discord and I've been trying to make a friendly group for people with the help of many long time SAS users some of which have been here for a decade or more. It'll take time for it to really buzz but we do have activity daily!
> 
> Any conflicts will be resolved within reason and moderation positions are available for people with appropriate temperaments. Any changes within in the chat group can be discussed with myself and other users all input for improvement is welcome.


I may give it a try, not too sure of how much I would participate tho :um and I may need some guidance :blush lol.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Is this another one of those things where it turns out it's all a big scam designed to lure me into the woods, strip me naked and laugh at my peculiar body?

This keeps happening tbh and I am sick of it.

But yeh, that aside, explain how this discord business works, its voice chat, and just one big voicy free for all or something? .

I might join if @Sus y does. We have an arrangement now.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I need to force myself to join groups; at least online to tackle this aspect of fear that I have. I've managed to joined one, and well, that wasn't an optimal experience. More than likely though, I'd hardly contribute and/or get ignored if I where to do so. 

Eh. Will think about it, and might get back to this at a later time.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> But yeh, that aside, explain how this discord business works, its voice chat, and just one big voicy free for all or something? .


Pretty much. It is one big texty free for all, not just voice lol.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> Is this another one of those things where it turns out it's all a big scam designed to lure me into the woods, strip me naked and laugh at my peculiar body?
> 
> This keeps happening tbh and I am sick of it.
> 
> ...


We need to conquer Discord  lol
I was going to try to do so tonight but my internet is seriously slow or maybe it's my laptop, no idea.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Sus y said:


> We need to conquer Discord  lol


All of Discordia and its inhabitants shall fear us. Love us too, certainly, but the love shall be the soft pink flesh surrounding an icy backbone of fear and dread.

Something like that anyway.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> All of Discordia and its inhabitants shall fear us. Love us too, certainly, but the love shall be the soft pink flesh surrounding an icy backbone of fear and dread.
> 
> Something like that anyway.


Of course, you'll be the rule of it :O


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

GeomTech said:


> More than likely though, I'd hardly contribute and/*or get ignored* if I where to do so.


This is such a common occurrence in group chats  One on one chats are so much better. At least you'd know who's talking to you and vice versa.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Sus y said:


> I may give it a try, not too sure of how much I would participate tho :um and I may need some guidance :blush lol.


You can ask for any help you need, one of our members is a 30 year old with spanish as her native language! just ask.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Nonsensical said:


> You can ask for any help you need, one of our members is a 30 year old with spanish as her native language! just ask.


Oh! that's super cool then!


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Some one contacted me on tinychat asking for the link to this discord group so I'm going to post it again if anyone is having difficulties with the link I posted above. https://discord.gg/aMjzxRa

You're welcome to PM me on here about it as well.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

@Nonsensical I'll join right now but it may take me a while to talk.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

LightUpTheAzureSky said:


> @Nonsensical I'll join right now but it may take me a while to talk.


That's fine.

Lots of people have been joining but people are having a hard time moving from the skype groups which is so silly in my opinion. Skype has to be the buggiest instant messenger that's been made in the last 30 years and it crashes at least four times a day for me.

Discord has A LOT more features, uses less ram and never glitches out on me. I don't get why people don't log in!


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm not into gaming


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

andy0128 said:


> I'm not into gaming


It's not only for gaming, it's a just a convenient platform for gamers to use.


----------



## Hate It Or Love It (Jun 7, 2018)

I joined!


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

how d o i join u guys forgot ot post an invite link


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> how d o i join u guys forgot ot post an invite link


https://discord.gg/aMjzxRa

the desktop app is better than the browser version of discord imo


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I'll be checking out the server.


----------



## OneStarOneWish (Sep 12, 2016)

Aribeth said:


> how d o i join u guys forgot ot post an invite link


I'm sure everyone is just dying to talk to you.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm curious who did join everyone using different usernames on discord heh.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

In the interest of protecting the members in the discord server I have revoked the open invitation. This is due to the threat of stalkers, harassment, and trolls who have attempted to enter the server.

This group is quite large now, people are still more than welcome to join the server. The only difference is that now you will have to ask for an invitation. Simply send me a private message and I will respond ASAP. Don't take this as I'm making the server an exclusive and closed group. This is a safety precaution I unfortunately have to use.


----------



## oneface (Mar 6, 2018)

Nonsensical said:


> In the interest of protecting the members in the discord server I have revoked the open invitation. This is due to the threat of stalkers, harassment, and trolls who have attempted to enter the server.
> 
> This group is quite large now, people are still more than welcome to join the server. The only difference is that now you will have to ask for an invitation. Simply send me a private message and I will respond ASAP. Don't take this as I'm making the server an exclusive and closed group. This is a safety precaution I unfortunately have to use.


I'd be interested in joining your discord. I'd PM you, but I haven't made enough posts because of the social phobia. Is it possible for you to message me an invite?
If you're suspicious I can tell you who I am on discord.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Does anyone actually talk on it though, or is it still just silence other than 3 messages per day?


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

Can someone invite me to it?


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I sent a PM for an invite.


----------



## Kwlgurl (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey, is this discord group open to join? i'd like to join if thats ok


----------



## Sash23 (Oct 12, 2018)

Oh i'd like to join too


----------



## Kanarko (Apr 8, 2018)

andy0128 said:


> I'm not into gaming


Gamers aren't the core audience there, though. I've been on many servers (wasted so much time) and majority just plays League of Legends, Dota, Call of Duty and stuff like that. They just ****post and have "lolz" chats all day long, nobody is really into gaming there.

Aaaand there's a ton of servers about literally anything, I even saw a server called "Asians Blacked", you might guess what "blacked" means in the context. So yeah, discord is pretty much a junk-bin and there's everything - porn, politics, mental/suicidal forums. But keep in mind that the audience that uses it is quite young, I often saw 10-13 year old people there and they're all pretty toxic. People don't use specific chats like "movies/gaming" etc., they're all in "general" and "general chat" is like those kids that walk in groups at school and talk loud, etc.

Also nobody actually moderates things on Discord. People sent me bestiality porn and when I confronted the mod, asking why the hell do I need to have that stuff in my mail, he said that nobody can control that on discord. Admins set up moderation but obviously they can't block all the trolls... that's what you get for being on a resource where disposable emails are allowed.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Nonsensical said:


> Hello, I'm welcoming people to a growing discord group for people from SAS and anxiety sufferers in general on discord. Anyone that would be interested in joining the community can join here https://discord.gg/aMjzxRa We already have a small group of people chatting and it is growing!
> 
> EDIT : read update post, this invitation is no longer open you will have to PM me.


Link has expired


----------



## Meisha12 (Oct 20, 2018)

Kanarko said:


> now you'll be able to tell everyone how you picked your nose.... on discord


:grin2:


----------



## Meisha12 (Oct 20, 2018)

Care2018 said:


> Me I am interested to make some nice new friends online.


Wanna join the server that I linked here? Everybody is nice there. I'm hoping to be a mod there. You definitely will find new friends there.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know about this discord. I'll join! :smile2:


----------

